# overbite



## RAYRAY (Apr 22, 2011)

hi, got our baby girl in early february at 8 weeks old. since from about 10 weeks she has had a slight overbite . over the last few days she has been loosing front teeth, but her overbite seems to be getting worse as the adult teeth are coming in. the vet has notised but hasnt been concerned about it. ive been told she could grow out of it till about 6 month of age. she is getting close to that date. i do hope it grows out but realy worried it might cause her problems being that its seems to be getting worse as of right now. anyone else have this problem with their "V". any advice would be appriciated also. she has no real family history of this problem in the blood line so im real interested in how many do have this problem. thanks


----------

